
Ask HN: What database lesson did you learn too late? - BrentOzar
I teach database classes, and I&#x27;m always curious to know: what were some of the biggest lessons you felt you learned too late? Things that bit you, and you wish someone would have distilled down to a very short, clear lesson that you could have absorbed earlier to prevent pain later?
======
SuzukiChopper
You taught me that there's more than one type of DBA. It took me 6 years to
learn that. Until that point I thought there was only one type of DBA and they
did ALL the DBA things. I now use the chart you showed in the Senior DBA class
to help guide the structure of our company in a way that makes sense for
everyone. Seriously, a non-technical thing!

\- Chris

------
morenoh149
Being able to copy entire databases within a single database before performing
operations. Obvious in hindsight. It's faster, safer and HIPAA compliant. Also
at [https://harrymoreno.com/2017/06/14/Backing-up-sql-data-
witho...](https://harrymoreno.com/2017/06/14/Backing-up-sql-data-without-
transfer.html)

------
Gusthage
Seperating disk for different db files, as well as moving them out from C:/

